# finishing hdpe



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Made this.... in the first stage of sanding....

But need some help and advice on how to finish it so it doesnt look like cardboard lol.

Cheers


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I have used a heat gun at 1000 degres. It work good for the parts that were sanded well. I held the gun about an inch from the frame and moved it around slowly


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Sand it smooth. Use a propane torch to heat polish. Practice on a piece of scrap to get the feel.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have been thinking about HDPE because of lexlow's thread. I was wondering if that would burnish down.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You'll never get a proper gloss out of HDPE by sanding and abrasive polishing. A scratchy satin look is possible, though. Heatgun or flame polishing is the best chance of a gloss. Fine steel wool or sandblasting would be the way for satin or matt look.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

If you have the use od sand blasting equipment you could get a nice matt finish depending on the size material you use.


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

I find that heating it up over stove top works ok. I have a coil burner stove. I also use the polishing kit on my Dremel. The stone ones first and then finish with the felt looking kind.


----------

